# Whats my 2011 Madone 5.2 worth?



## philipw33 (Jan 29, 2012)

im looking to upgrade to a 2012 Madone 5.9, but i gotta sell the 5.2 first. Im just not sure how much its worth. I paid about $3000 brand new. It only has about 1200 miles on it. You think i can get $2500?


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

I just sold my 2010 for $1800 and i sold the upgraded wheels seperate. If your bike is clean i bet you get 2200 or so!


----------



## Jason rides (Jul 6, 2012)

Since it has the same frame, is it cheaper to just upgrade some components? You wil lose a min of $500 if you sell your bike.


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

I agree with the previous, a DI2 upgrade may be a good idea. And a wheel upgrade too - Excel has Ksryium Elites for $450. 

How would you sell?
Check ebay for what these are going for, it was a good source for me. I just got a 5.2 also. Few bikes of this kind over $2k get bids, all the ones around $1k-$1750 get bids. Although yours is newer.

So IMO, I think you'd get under $2k, in searching for my 5.2 I saw few bikes I'd be willing to spend over $2k on (I was willing to spend $1500 in a private sale). A big issue for me in buying used was the loss of the warranty and the uncertainty with used carbon ... ya know, $2100 used no warranty vs an NOS 5.2 with warranty for $2700-2800. Piece of mind. 
Good luck.


----------

